# Residency Permit



## maidentales (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm new to this Forum and wondered if anyone could provide some assistance?

We would like to stay in Portugal for a period of around 18 months consequtive but are unsure if this will be our permanent residence.

I have visited the local Town Hall for the talked about residency permit but the Town Hall only diverted me to another, more local office to give me an Atestado de Residencia.

Other friends who tried to obtain a Residency Permit which would allow them to work ended up having a shouting match with the same Town Hall and weeks of hassle as the Town Hall all but refused to provide what the regulations state they are entitled to, i.e., the residency permit.

I personally am not happy to go into the Town Hall with a shouting match and the possible threat of a security guard breathing down my neck to get something that I may not actually need to get, given that I won't call on Portugal for any health care nor need to pay any taxes as all my work is done through the UK.

Is it known whether registering in Portugal is required, as some countries are required to by law and some aren't.

There's no reason for us not to have this document either, except for the obstacle the local Town Hall puts in our way which is basically that they don't deal with this documentation.

I've researched and found the only thing relating to the subject and the UK Gov tells me to register at the Town Hall although the Town Hall is all but refusing our request which is advised on the UK Gov website:

"Register with Portuguese Immigration Service
(Serviço de Estrangeiros e Fronteiras (SEF)) or local Town Hall (Câmara Municipal) Registration Certificate (Certificado de Registo)

EU citizens may remain in Portugal for a maximum of 3 months without registering. If you intend to remain in Portugal for more than 3 months, you must apply for a registration certificate from the Portuguese Immigration Service - the Serviço de Estrangeiros e Fronteiras (SEF) - or Town Hall (Câmara Municipal) in your area of residence. This has to be done within 4 months of arrival in Portugal. This certificate will be valid for 5 years from the date of issue, or for the period of intended residence. For entitlement to local services - ie schools, healthcare, and social security - people living in Portugal should register with the Portuguese authorities. More information (English and Portuguese)."

Wikipedia describes Portugal has having no Resident Register:

The register of residents is a government database containing information on the current residence of persons. In countries where the resident registration is compulsory, the current place of residence must be reported to the Resident Registration Office or the police within a few days after establishing a residence. In some countries, residence information can be obtained indirectly from voter registers or the registers of driver identification cards. The permanent place of residence is a common criterion for taxation including the assessment of a person's income tax.

Portugal

There is no resident register in Portugal."

Does this therefore mean that in Portugal that resident registration is NOT compulsory which could explain why the Town Hall is indicating that it doesn't do this type of work.

I'm therefore confused as to whether I should or should not register to be able to stay in Portugal as the UK states one thing and Portugal appears not to be compuslory.

Until now we haven't stayed in Portugal for longer than 6 months and therefore this hasn't been a concern.

Has anyone had any experiences with Town Halls who simply don't do this type of paperwork even though it appears to be a regulation that they do this and does anyone know why the Town Hall may not be willing to assist?

Perhaps you could share your experiences as to how you overcame this obstacle, whether I am entitled to stay in Portugal as the resident register isn't compulsory and if we would be entitled to stay in Portugal for the a continual period of 18 months if the Town Hall continues to refuse to assist.

It's complicated to reply, I'm sure!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

maidentales said:


> I've researched and found the only thing relating to the subject and the UK Gov tells me to register at the Town Hall although the Town Hall is all but refusing our request which is advised on the UK Gov website:
> 
> "Register with Portuguese Immigration Service
> (Serviço de Estrangeiros e Fronteiras (SEF)) or local Town Hall (Câmara Municipal) Registration Certificate (Certificado de Registo)
> ...


The information you quote from *UK Gov is totally correct and is a mirror image of EU Law & Portugals own Ministry site* Portal SEF if you have an issue with your local Camara who are SEF's agents for this matter then go direct to your Regional SEF office or SEF office in a Citizen shop who will probably refer you back to the Camara, it's perfectly normal to be asked for a Atestado de Residencia as proof of your address maybe you've miss undersdtood that they reguire that to complete formality, is it Law yes and you can be fined for not registering.

In the early days of Camaras acting as SEF agents there was some confusion with Camaras about Residency but certainly not recently, which Camara is it?

Your reference to Wiki and whether Portugal has or has not a Resident Register is incorrect as all Portuguese Nationals must by Law have a ID card and carry it as that ID Card is centrally registered then there is a Register, but it has no bearing on the requirement to Register your Residence after 3 months


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

maidentales said:


> I'm new to this Forum and wondered if anyone could provide some assistance? ...


Not that new, you joined nearly four years ago, but welcome back!

I assume you were previously a legal resident of another EU state. If so you don't need a residency permit as you have the right to be here. However you do need to register your presence in Portugal after 3 months (as above) and you automatically become a tax-resident after 6 months, with all the obligations that this status involves. Temporary absence, for holidays, doesn't count.

You can, of course, formalise these matters much sooner by, for instance, you or your husband buying a property and declaring it to be your principal private residence (as it's called in the UK). I think that process can allow you to obtain temporary relief from the annual IMI payments in certain circumstances, so it's not all bad!

Unfortunately your uncertainty about your future plans isn't really relevant - it's only the past and the present that matters.

None of us can be sure whether or where we will be living or working, be married etc in 18 months time but we all have to deal with life as it is now.

Try it.


----------



## maidentales (Mar 29, 2010)

*Being new*

I can see that my joining date was nearly 4 years ago (which is when I arrived in Portugal) although, not having stayed in Portugal for a sufficient time to have to register, then I've not been part of this Forum.

Thank you for the information and now that I intend to stay in Portugal for a period of time I will by pass the local and find the national and thank you for the explanation on the Atestado de Residencia.

Thanks very much for the replies as it's very difficult to know what to do when you have a property in Portugal yet don't spend your full time there.


----------



## maidentales (Mar 29, 2010)

Thank you for the additional information about Wiki because believe it or not, I'm advised one thing and then the other and it's difficult to know one way or the other.

Travelling around has kind of taken me out of the norms of society although it's time for a rest!

The difficulty is that the Camera tell me one thing, refuse to co-operate and then I'm totally stuck, so thank you for your confirmation.

I've had friends who have tried to deal with the Camera and personally I didn't want to face a shouting match with the same people nor having the prospect of dealing with a potential security guard.

I'm not looking forward to going to the IMTT to register my UK driving licence which I believe I AM entitled to keep? 

I've not idea any more nor do I know where I go wrong sometimes in life!

Yes, I'll give it a try!

Thanks Richard.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Driving Licence not unless you first Register as a Resident, not doing anything about either you break the Law, only 1 set of rules which you've posted yourself, yes some Camaras can be difficult but you just have to deal with them, no need to shout you just refer them to the SEF rules and Law


----------



## maidentales (Mar 29, 2010)

*Driving Licence*

Thank you Canoeman - yep - because I am still affiliated with the UK and am classed as not ordinarily resident in the UK, it's creating some difficulties integrating causing some confusing messages.

I have already matriculated a car as it has to be kept somewhere in Europe and that caused even more difficulties.

Regulations want to stick you in one place, don't they? No, I won't shout at them as I've had some hard knocks recently due to my residency status that hasn't always been easy to handle, so I'm somewhat confused and dazed by some experiences world wide.


----------



## maidentales (Mar 29, 2010)

To add, I'd long to be on the boat again and only have to deal with marine paperwork but the other half doesn't want to do that.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Matriculated where here? In that case then you surely are a Resident? as you have to show Residency paperwork at the time


----------



## maidentales (Mar 29, 2010)

Ok, so I digress with my personal situation as to my partner's situation which are separate.

It's not my car it's my partner's car who matriculated the car in Portugal in 2009 - and his situation is different as I've been returning to the UK for work - see what I mean about confusing!


----------



## maidentales (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh - and to add - no - he didn't have to show residency papers at that time - he simply had to show that he had left his previous residence which was Greece and, being from the UK, he was unable to provide that information.

Eventually Customs accepted the import on the basis that this information wasn't available from the British Embassy in Athens, Greece.

We thought that we would have had to show residency papers although, showing the Atestado de Residencia wasn't what Customs were looking for and not anyone anywhere has asked us for a residency permit, hence I've never known if this should be applied for but then again, I've not been here long enough for it to be a concern (i.e., 183 days) in each year.

See what I mean about it all being confusing?


----------



## maidentales (Mar 29, 2010)

I think our situation has been complicated also in that we've been travelling and sailing and therefore, having looked at other threads, we haven't been away "overnight" but have been away for a substantial amount and over the 6 month period in every 12 but in different circumstances for each year.

We also haven't been in any other country for a period of 6 months although I have worked in the UK and my partner receives a UK pension.

However, on occasions, we may stay in Portugal for a period of 12-18 months but are likely to go off sailing again or travelling for periods of 6-8 months, hence the situation becomes more complicated.

We had to apply for residency in Greece for the purchase of a car but many people there didn't have to apply for a resident permit to buy a car and just bought one and again, our "residency" was also in question because we didn't stay there for continual periods of time but I personally wasn't away overnight either - I was away for substantial periods of the year.

For now we have kept our "roots" in the UK but it is good to know about what residency status is about and what it means because it's confusing.

We're not trying to avoid any tax payments as that's done through the UK - but we do have a complicated nomadic lifestyle which has caused many problems, especially as we moved from the UK to Greece and then straight to Portugal, as many people I know have moved back to the UK after being in another EU country.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

No not at all, if your partner owned the car and was a Resident then he could matriculate, not you, if you don't want to confuse us then state facts, doesn't alter that if you are Resident 3+ months you should have registered that Residence and if you work in UK you should file a tax return, Financas might still consider you a Tax Resident by virtue of your partner and ownership of property


----------



## maidentales (Mar 29, 2010)

*Stating facts*

Ok - thank you for the advice on stating facts - the intention isn't to confuse sorry.

It's difficult when in a "couple" situation as to when in a "separate" situation being within a couple environment at the same time as it's confusing to me also.

I have an independent life yet a financially dependent life - i.e., my life is separate from that of my partner's in a non conventional way yet we are tied financially.

I do appreciate the input and I'm also learning rapidly that indeed I may not fit in with conventional society.

In no way do I mean to mislead anyone - although with your rapid response in an unexpected direction I am learning that I am indeed different.

Again, I apologise for incorrect direct information and to thank you for your input.


----------



## maidentales (Mar 29, 2010)

Can I add - when do you fill in a Portuguese tax return as I believe that this is due by me at the end of January and I will be liable to complete one by January 2014 if I register in the next few days as resident and I think that this is very likely to happen given that plans have been scuppered in favour of new ones.

I can of course look this up for myself or check with the Financas, although confirmation from experienced members who already do this is always welcome.

If I decide to go through the procedures of becoming resident in Portugal - then there's a lot of paperwork ahead of me in the coming days if I decide to do this as I will need to sort that out in the UK also.

To fully explain my personal situation so that there no possibility of my trying to mislead anyone with anything (I'm in trouble already for which I would love to issue apologies but that's not possible).

Sharing this information in the forum may assist others others who wish to look at doing the same and which authorities in the UK monitor and are kept informed of - although it's not easy as it involves a lot of remembering and research, but it also causes a lot of confusion when being in different countries either on the boat or otherwise as to the regulations involved in being in that country for a period of time and causes even more difficulties when owning a house!

I set sail to travel and sail and I advised the UK in writing that this would be around 7 years. It has turned out to be 9 years.

I believe I also advised that I may return on occasions to work in the UK, in which case I received an advice that I was to write to them to let them know I had returned for work or, from memory which I would need to check, would be automatically notified by any UK employer through the national insurance and tax number which the employer would register as I worked for that company.

Keeping in touch with relevant authorities in the UK as to what I'm doing has proved worthwhile as I have been classed as non-habitually resident or something similar (actual terms don't at the moment come to mind and things change - which again involves a lot of work), with my address registered as back with my parents, something to do with being not habitually resident allowed me to do this, although remaining tax resident, which has allowed me to work and occasionally live without working in the UK for longer periods of time without any further paperwork, although it's now time to settle down and decide where that's going to be as I'm tired of travelling.

My partner's situation is very different to mine which is sometimes difficult to separate given that we share common denominators and that will be up to him to decide if he needs to find out information on anything although I believe my partner is also something similar which is something like non habitually resident - but don't quote me on what it is as I haven't got my paperwork handy which is in the UK although perhaps it should be with me here in Portugal - which it may very well be as it's on the boat as I'm learning that paperwork and keeping paper trails (such as flight tickets etc.) could be very important if the authorities challenge me!

I have spent some time in Portugal and yes, I have a house here which I co-own in Portugal and which could cause confusion in some posts as I don't wish to register as being resident in two different EU countries at the same time and believe me, that has caused a lot of confusion because of my UK residential status and the fact that, although I own a house in Portugal and have also owned a house in Crete, I have remained non habitually resident due to the fact I have continued to travel and sail which hasn't left me for periods of time in Portugal nor required me to register there as resident as I've kept my non habitually habitable status in the UK.

This has also allowed me to stay in both Crete and Portugal for periods of time although keeping up to date with the regs is a nightmare!

Trying to find out information on relevant countries and having this resident status has caused more upset and confusion than I would care to mention and I would like to go back and issue apologies that at no time was any misleading information provided although I eventually worked out why I was being advised one thing by government offices and why various regulations didn't apply elsewhere.

I therefore feel it is wise to fully explain my resident status and avoid any confusion, although I'm sure some somewhere are bound to arise in my misunderstanding and the fact I maybe a bit of a misfit.

I am undecided whether to move to New Zealand in the long term - but that's going to happen after a visit there, so no information needed on that forum for a year or so and I may join in a New Zealand forum alongside this one as so far the information has been very useful so far.

I don't believe that my UK residential status is understood by many as perhaps it's not usual that this happenes - normally I believe a person would not travel for such a long period of time but would travel, for say, 1 year then return to their residence or take up residence somewhere else. Believe me, their lives are extremely simple in comparison!

There are also very valid reasons for sharing this information with the Forum!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Well if you can't cope with EU Regulations then New Zealand certainly won't let you in, in view of warnings not really sure whether to even attempt an answer as you don't seem to take on board the facts and requirements of living legally in a EU country.
*
But so others don't get confused*
If you are a Resident in Portugal or Portugal considers you a Tax Resident then the Portuguese Tax Year runs January to December, Tax Returns are filed by end April the following year (months vary slightly depending on type of return) 

You *cannot be a Resident of two** EU countries at one time *BUT you can be considered a TAX RESIDENT of more than one, as you are the co-owner of a property in Portugal and to a partner that is sufficient for Portugal to consider you a TAX RESIDENT 

Residency is* NOT *a personal decision it's based on the length of time you spend in a country 3 plus months registering is required.


----------



## maidentales (Mar 29, 2010)

Thank you Canoeman although I don't think that my misunderstanding the regulations of living in the EU has caused the problems and I don't think that I misunderstand them either as they are quite clear.

I've been very careful to monitor the situation and keep up to date - I think my mis communications and misunderstandings and lack of clarity are down to my residential status more than anything else and this is which has caused the problems, although I appreciate that you may not be able to apply responses to my situation as nobody has at the present time to date, although I wondered if anyone did know but personally I don't think that they do so I have to go on as much information as I can find.

I do understand the fact of tax residential status in more than one country as this is also going to apply to my partner if we decide to stay in Portugal and I fully understand what is needed and it's not a problem either for us to do.

However, there are many areas that aren't clarified anywhere.

Tax residency in Portugal also hasn't applied to me until a decision has been made for us not to continue travelling, hence I am looking for the information on clarification as to various issues about owning a property and being tax or not tax resident as we would like to take a rest.
.
The reason for requesting information is that the UK, as a non habitual tax resident, isn't gelling together the information I'm looking for on tax residency both there and in Portugal and it doesn't particularly assist if I wish to stay in Portugal for, say, 4 months and then go sailing again to cross the Atlantic for instance or travel to Thailand or Hong Kong or Mexico for extended periods as sometimes we are gone for over 6 months!!!

Although I do understand the residency for tax etc., which has been clarified in other posts.

No problems on not being able to provide responses although appreciated that you would have looked at this - as it's not the responses that are the concern - it's my unusual elongated residential status in the UK that is causing the anomolies, I'm sure and my unusual lifestyle!

I may actually go and get some advice from a UK lawyer and Portuguese lawyer as I'm coming to the conclusion that some deeper issues require more legal attention if nobody has any experience with this and I haven't come across anyone who has yet.

Appreciated that input has been provided and time has been taken for it's provision.

The clarifications are coming together better with thanks to reading other threads on being tax resident in 2 places at the same time so I may be able to receive my clarifications in other posts rather than purtaining to my own situation.

What I'm NOT going to do in this Forum is to post the ambigious information that I have been provided when dealing with the non habitual resident status in the UK as this is the information that has I believe been misleading and confusing - that's what I've not understood until now - but hopefully I have now fully understood this.

I AM tax resident in the UK and DO complete an annual tax return which you rightly states should happen. At the moment I am also heading for tax resident in Portugal - hence my request for further details within the Forum although I appreciate that I have concluded I will need legal advice from my lawyer.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Legal advice you need Accountancy advice, extremely simple look at cortugals Tax Residency Law forget all the Cxxxx about being nomadic not ordinary or not Habitual resident tax resident in UK if you own or co-own a property here at the 31st of December that Portuguese Financas consider is your primary residence then you ARE A TAX RESIDENT and must file a tax return for any Worldwide income stating amount, tax paid and country earnt in, with the dual tax treaty it's unlikely you'll pay any further tax but at least you won't be fined for NOT filing a return


----------



## Stormawayisland (Jan 24, 2014)

It's neither difficult nor complicated no matter how much travelling you do.

I pay tax in the UK on a UK Gvt pension.

I complete a PT tax return as I own a house in Portugal.

UK and PT have a dual taxation agreement so tax already paid in the UK is offset against my PT tax liability.

In the past I have spent more time physically working outside of PT (i.e. not internet based work conducted in PT) and have paid tax in those countries (two of which did not have a dual taxation agreement with PT or UK).

One year I was only in PT for 20 days and the UK for one day but owing to home ownership was still tax resident under PT law. By not trying to hide the truth, or lie by omission, all the involved tax authorities have conversed with each other. Presumably after they confirmed I was being up front and not hiding income from any of them they went over and above what they needed to in coming to an agreement that did not work to my detriment.

It appears to me, based on what you have written, that you should have been submitting a PT tax return since you bought your home in PT.


----------



## maidentales (Mar 29, 2010)

Canoeman - thank you for that clarification and yes, some accountancy advice too wouldn't go amiss.

Our lawyer is extremely helpful and I must owe her at least one bottle of bubbly for the extra information she provides.

I agree that I don't want to receive any penalty for NOT filing a tax return and that I am coming to the conclusion I am going to be tax resident in Portugal also. Not that it's a concern as my earnings are far too low - although a joint pension from my partner may enable him to split this in half - or at least that what I've read that I've been able to find elsehwere.

Here's something I can't get to grips with though and I'm speaking on behalf of my partner as also he would want to avoid a fine but he's a devil for being negative about regs, hence he has his secretary, me.

The UK has recently advised upon his trying to sort out his pension tax payments, that he can pay his pension tax in the UK and he has gone for this option.

However, what happens if he stays in Portugal? He has been told by the UK pensions office who knows that he is in Portugal that he can opt to pay his pension tax in the UK. This is one example of amiguity as from the site it states that the tax is usually paid in the country of residence for a country with a double taxation agreement, which Portugal has with the UK.

Who is right then - the UK pensions office who says that my partner can live in Portugal but his tax pension payments can be made in the UK - or the advice on the website that the tax is paid in Portugal if he decides to stay in Portugal.

Again, as Canoeman states, this is going to be one for the accountant. Anyone know of any reasonably priced accounts in Portugal???

I think all I need to do is to file that tax return you've mentioned in Portugal and that will all be up to date for my regulations! Not that I want to try to file one but of course, if accountants are reasonably priced here then I'll hand the job over!

I also need to ensure the residency permit is in place and the driving licence is registered at IMTT which will indeed mean a day out on the beach as IMTT in Aveiro is near the coast.

Take the regs in for the residency permit and ask my friend how she got hers.

How though, if we decide to move, do we de-reg? Ok - no need to answer that until we make a full decision on if we stay or if we go!


----------



## maidentales (Mar 29, 2010)

Stormaway - the difficulties are with other issues such as UK driving licence rather than any other issues to do with tax - although I won't go into the advice we've received on this as it's causing misleading information which doesn't pertain to permanent residency and I don't want to go down that route again thank you!

It's not something I can explain to you unfortunately.

However, as for the tax return since we bought the house I believe that you are absolutely right and an omission has taken place.

The travelling and sailing has taken away our thoughts on "home base" related issues that I have now realised I had to address as it could cause complications for us and I suspect that fine that was talked about, oh well, it's so difficult to keep up with things when we're not in the country in which we need to keep up with them especially as I could be in the middle of the Altantic Ocean!

We are beginning to realise that this lifestyle is causing problems in actually doing the administration more than anything else.

For instance, I was issued with a tax return request from the UK whilst I was in China around 3 years ago I believe - can you imagine that, as I hadn't received my mail, I didn't know that a UK tax return had been requested until it was almost too late - that I was frantically running around trying to find an internet and trying to access the on-line Portal when I couldn't retrieve my password for the UK on-line tax return with a deadline in 3 days time???

Ahh - nightmare!

Although other than this, completing a tax return in Portugal due to owning a house has been missed out.

We're not trying to hide anything but some information I've received from telephone calls hasn't helped so I'm finding out for myself as it's caused a lot of problems for me that again, I can't particularly go into detail with.


----------



## Stormawayisland (Jan 24, 2014)

Driving licence - easy.

You can keep your UK licence but need to register it with IMTT then exchange it for a PT one before it runs out.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Maidentales

May I suggest rather that posting rambling post you have a good search on the forum first. You will find most of the questions you have asked answered before.

The answer to most things is you can be LEGAL or ILLEGAL.
You will find that there are no short cuts around ANYTHING here.


----------



## maidentales (Mar 29, 2010)

*Replies*

Having just recently joined the Forum and a difficult experience in another through "mistaken identity", then rambling through for other topics sounds like a good idea which I'll do but my confidence has been knocked recently so it's a confidence thing!

Thanks and yes, I reckon it's easier than I expected - wrong info from wrong set of people in previously wrong Forum before has made me doubt things.

Confidence restoring slowly (thankfully) now I've found the place that can provide solutions.


----------



## maidentales (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh - and not looking for short cuts as I'm experienced enough to know how long things take!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Maiden. If you wish to add a remark to a reply you have made PLEASE use the EDIT facility rather than starting another reply.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

maidentales said:


> Having just recently joined the Forum and a difficult experience in another through "mistaken identity", then rambling through for other topics sounds like a good idea which I'll do but my confidence has been knocked recently so it's a confidence thing!
> 
> Thanks and yes, I reckon it's easier than I expected - wrong info from wrong set of people in previously wrong Forum before has made me doubt things.
> 
> Confidence restoring slowly (thankfully) now I've found the place that can provide solutions.


Having read through your posts on the forum you've been banned from your asking exactly same questions and now are getting the same *wrong *answers from this forum, maybe it's you that is wrong or not kosher


----------



## maidentales (Mar 29, 2010)

*Editing wrong forum*

I welcome and thank you for your responses and input yes, I think that my residential status means that I'm getting the "wrong" replies and that I am not actually an Expat at the moment because I'm still a UK resident which I hope doesn't exclude me from this site as that is likely to change.

I obviously feel that I belong here though and living in Portugal whilst sailing and travelling (meaning I've not applied for permanent residency as I've not been eligible) has obviously caused me to feel that this has become "home" so that's allowed me to make a decision to go for it.

I have to admit that perhaps I've confused myself more than anything else and that's possibly where the unintentional feeling by others is that I've been misleading but it hasn't in any way been intentional at all, just a silly, silly and very extremely embarrassing mistake that I've paid heavily for in receiving a ban.

Although when I joined the "other forum" I didn't make it very clear that I wasn't actually an Ex-Pat as originally I intended to live full time in Portugal but things changed, I didn't stay for the required period and I didn't keep information up to date nor make that clear on the other forum - although whether or not I should have done, I don't know, although that's why I've made it clear here so as not to make anyone feel I'm misleading them in any way.

I've been out of society for far too long and I think I've become somewhat ferrell! Rambling again here!

This is changing though as we have decided to settle in Portugal - hence my request for information so I'm going to get moving on with the registrations.

I haven't meant to confuse or mislead anyone at all and that's upset me most of all - except to find out some information but I don't think that I can other than having a chat with my lawyer and receiving some accountancy advice.

Thanks for the input everyone - I'll not put forward any more questions as I'll trawl through other posts, so no need for further responses unless you would like to of course as I'm always interested to "meet" new people.

Excuse the title which doesn't make much sense but I can't edit that!


----------



## maidentales (Mar 29, 2010)

*being Kosha*

I can't edit after 15 minutes so sorry for the extra post which is why sometimes need to post again so sorry to those who would prefer it otherwise as it's just not possible sometimes, like a lot of things in life!

I would add that if I wasn't Kosha and wasn't willing to admit probably one of the biggest mistakes I've made in recent times - I wouldn't now be 

Maidentales

Got nothing to hide at all and I must feel it's time to get back into society by being brave enough to come into another Expats Forum.

The odd thing is, that as I wasn't eligible for permanent residency - had I applied for it initially - I could possibly have been underaking an action that was indeed illegal, although of course I don't know for sure.

lane:
:juggle:


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

As all questions have been answered time and again either on this thread or in previous posted threads this one is being closed. The laws in force in Portugal can be read on the sites kindly posted by canoeman who I must admit is far more up to date on current changes than I am.


----------

